# The lulz



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

JOIN THE LULZ

NO SRS BUSINESS ALLOWED >:|

members: 

Scizor
Furret
Dezz'uu
Number 100
Feralig8tr
EeveeSkitty
Mudkip
Xikaze
Phillip
Shiranui
link008
Koori Renchuu
Zhorken
NWT
Zeta Thingy :(
Walker
Game and Watch
Worst Username Ever
Music Dragon
Watershed (oh my)
Ruffled Feathers
Walker
Invader Palkia


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

this club sucks


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

i assume that was for the lulz retsu


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

no, it really does suck


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the join mofo


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

/join


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

i lol'd Dezzuu


----------



## Retsu (Dec 24, 2008)

/say this club is shit

haha why is there a /say command in IRC anyway


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

because being redundant is super cool

/me looks at this topic


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

in soviet russia, topic looks at you


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

lolol

but it's a country :|


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

no it's a meme


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

Scizor said:


> no it's a meme


a dead meme more like

also "lulz", is it like corrupted lols or something


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

man look up the lulz on wiki :<


----------



## King Clam (Dec 24, 2008)

lulz.net would like a word with you


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

see i told you you didn't prefer eating bullets to this


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

um guys

lulz means *Losers Under Letrens Zealous*

source


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

that video; it was full of the lulz


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 24, 2008)

Scizor said:


> JOIN THE LULZ


No.


----------



## Adriane (Dec 24, 2008)

itt a wild MUDKIP appeared

this is good y/n


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree 100%, OP is totally gay


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you both for joining the lulz

thank you also xikaze, i jizzed in my pants reading that


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

What ES said, and adding some more, since I seem to have nothing to lose at this point.

This club is pointless, and I don't see why it is allowed.  But it is, so I'll have to deal with this.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

Lulz is not pointless.

The point of lulz is... the lulz. Simple as that.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

Maybe you're just sad that my club is betterar than your club, but don't take it out on the lulz son.

NO SRS BZNESS HERE K PHILLIP THX >:D


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2008)

of course i join because i wash my hands of this srsness


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

Uh

what's with EeveeSkitty and Philip in here saying stuff like that @_@

this is our club we talk about whatever we want to. I don't see how this is any more pointless than any other of these stupid clubs ~_~


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

Dezzuu said:


> I don't see how this is any more pointless than any other of these stupid clubs ~_~


They're jealous, is all.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

Dezzuu NO SRS IN FRONT OF PHILIP PLZ


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

He wasn't really being srs. It's like, a srs kind of non-srsness. If that makes sense


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

Number 100 said:


> He wasn't really being srs. It's like, a srs kind of non-srsness. If that makes sense


srsly un-srs?

makes sense to me, actually.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you for joining ^.^


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

orright lets jam


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

You guys think that I am going to spark a huge debate about the stupidness of this club?  I'm flattered, but I won't stoop to that level.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

No really, gtfo plz.


----------



## Philly (Dec 24, 2008)

Kindly, I will GTFO.  Goodbye, for now.


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

Philly said:


> You guys think that I am going to spark a huge debate about the stupidness of this club?  I'm flattered, but I won't stoop to that level.








Why so serious?


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 24, 2008)

Philly said:


> You guys think that I am going to spark a huge debate about the stupidness of this club?  I'm flattered, but I won't stoop to that level.


Well, someone got goatsed tonight!


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 24, 2008)

Retsu said:


> /say this club is shit
> 
> haha why is there a /say command in IRC anyway


It's useful for if you're making an alias or something.  "/alias this that" results in "/this" being an alias for "/that"; if you want to say "that" with an alias, "/alias this say that" results in "/this" leading to "/say that".  Of course, that's not the most useful alias ever, but hey, it's an example.

also yes this club is terrible


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

WE ARE SINNERS ZHORKEN AND YOU LOVE US FOR IT :D


----------



## Zuu (Dec 24, 2008)

np: Deadly Sinners - 3 Inches of Blood (Advance and Vanquish)


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 24, 2008)

I sin(x) all the time in math class.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

how about you bring your sin and i bring my cos and we can make some beautiful hyp ;D

GIGGITY GIGGITY


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 24, 2008)

You know the area under my curves baby!  You have my integral.


----------



## Zhorken (Dec 24, 2008)

hey gaiz ^__^

so i herd this topic was for discusing LULZ! i just LUV lulz i <3 to do the ~randomest~ things EVAR so this clubhouse just has to be perfect for meh!

~zorkeh oselawt~


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2008)

philly.

get your cheesesteaks out of our thread.

jesus h.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Dec 24, 2008)

Zhorken said:


> hey gaiz ^__^
> 
> so i herd this topic was for discusing LULZ! i just LUV lulz i <3 to do the ~randomest~ things EVAR so this clubhouse just has to be perfect for meh!
> 
> ~zorkeh oselawt~


Holy hell, my eyes just started hurting.  They accidentally all the way out, is this ok?


----------



## nyuu (Dec 24, 2008)

guys
I'm in love


----------



## xkze (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## #1 bro (Dec 24, 2008)

oh man oh man oh man this is a club I _have_ to join


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

My man Zhork, that made me lol gj mate

also everyone joins :D


----------



## nyuu (Dec 24, 2008)

it isn't scizor


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

no really, it is me


----------



## nastypass (Dec 24, 2008)

/quit fuck this i'm out  :(

or not


----------



## nyuu (Dec 24, 2008)

it isn't walker either


----------



## nastypass (Dec 24, 2008)

FINE THEN i didn't like you either  :(


----------



## Pook (Dec 24, 2008)

where's the sign up sheet?

in your heart?


----------



## nyuu (Dec 24, 2008)

it isn't mr. game and watch


----------



## Pook (Dec 24, 2008)

</3


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

<3? :O


----------



## Pook (Dec 24, 2008)

me + you = <3?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

MAYBE GUD SIR!


----------



## Pook (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm probably just gonna use you for the sex anyway//

i might call you back


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

nah please don't

don't bother waking up next to me either you selfish pig GIGGITY


----------



## Pook (Dec 24, 2008)

those words----

I'm now converting into Scizorism.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 24, 2008)

JOINSAUCE. ^^


----------



## nyuu (Dec 24, 2008)

it isn't worst username ever


----------



## Scizor (Dec 24, 2008)

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> those words----
> 
> I'm now converting into Scizorism.


Another happy convert


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 25, 2008)

so what's happening?

oh don't say it... you were attacked by fish again


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2008)

Fish? Dunno about fish but if MD would kindly drop by and tell you all of the FISK, then we might be going somewhere.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

We of the Church of the Fisk are quite proud to present ourselves as the *only* religion that is in any way relevant to modern society. Where others religions are outdated, primitive, and the root of much hatred and evil, our teachings further the intellectual and moral progress of the human mind.


----------



## nyuu (Dec 25, 2008)

It isn't MD :|


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 25, 2008)

NWT said:


> It isn't MD :|


I cooked your food, I cleaned your house, and _this_ is how you pay me back for all my kind, unselfish, loving deeds? _Huh?_


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you brother MD, for those wise words of wisdom (redundancy is lulz)


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 25, 2008)

The Church of the Fisk is still alive?

Also, the official language of the Fisk is Swedish.

I hope that is clear.

Jag inte gör det tala Svensk


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 25, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> We of the Church of the Fisk are quite proud to present ourselves as the *only* religion that is in any way relevant to modern society. Where others religions are outdated, primitive, and the root of much hatred and evil, our teachings further the intellectual and moral progress of the human mind.


So the Flying Spaghetti Monster is a _false god_?

Never! I refuse such heresy!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2008)

gtfo swedish!


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 25, 2008)

Dra åt helvete.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2008)

ffs dutch


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 25, 2008)

Dat was Zweeds, niet Nederlands...


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2008)

Dat wus Engrish!


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 25, 2008)

Not quite...I should learn Swedish properly though instead of just cursing in it. It is the language of the Fisk after all.

Fisk is Swedish for fish.


----------



## Pook (Dec 25, 2008)

you guys should teach me another language


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 25, 2008)

I can teach you Dutch.


----------



## Pook (Dec 25, 2008)

Dutch? Sounds hot <3


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 25, 2008)

Err....Lul?


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 25, 2008)

I wanna go Dutch!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 25, 2008)

Dutch is for the nubz :<


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 25, 2008)

God when since did I say anything but 'I'm not joining this club'. I never said anything about it being pointless or whatever you people blamed me for.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2008)

No one cares, now go away.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

Whatever. Just pointing out stupidity.


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Whatever. Just pointing out stupidity.


no need to point out something we don't care about

k thanx :)


----------



## Zuu (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, obviously you were attempting to insult us or annoy us in some way, because you had absolutely zero reason to come in here and say that. ?_?


----------



## nyuu (Dec 26, 2008)

lul


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

NWT said:


> lul


lol me too


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2008)

i also lol'd


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

Scizor said:


> i also lol'd


omg for real?


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 26, 2008)

This place is the best.

I may not be able to join, but I feel like saying that. =)


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> This place is the best.
> 
> I may not be able to join, but I feel like saying that. =)


you'll be welcomed open arms

embrace me


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 26, 2008)

8D *embraces*


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2008)

people who post here have no choice anyway

welcome aboard!


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 26, 2008)

:) !nioj ot ekil dluow I
hcum xht


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 26, 2008)

Scizor said:


> Dutch is for the nubz :<


it's better than french


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Watershed said:


> Jag inte gör det tala Svensk


Hrrm. Well, it's comprehensible... "I not do it speak Swedish (adjective)". It works.



Watershed said:


> it's better than french


Quoi! Je te lave les mains, moi, mais tu me trouves imbécile! Alors, va t'en, achète-moi du lait!


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 26, 2008)

Teach me the proper Swedish and I shall use it.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 26, 2008)

_Jag talar inte svenska._

"I speak not Swedish."


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 26, 2008)

Scizor said:


> people who post here have no choice anyway
> 
> welcome aboard!


Woo! *dances*


----------



## Scizor (Dec 26, 2008)

Quoi! Voila ton lait cher ami! Je rigole, j'aime bien les suedois en realite!


----------



## Pook (Dec 26, 2008)

jag vinna tråden

PS: i've got a bike you can ride it if you'd like


----------



## nastypass (Dec 27, 2008)

this thread

why am i incapable of reading half of it


----------



## nyuu (Dec 27, 2008)

It definitely isn't walker


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

no no, it = walker


----------



## nastypass (Dec 27, 2008)

NWT said:


> It definitely isn't walker


WHY DO YOU /HATE/ ME


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

turn that frown upside down


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

then you would have an upside down frown froob


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

you're just a big meanie!

i hate you and your children


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

of children i have none :|


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

Then make some.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

Well bring some ho ho hos eh!


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

the ho ho hos are here

look at the first post, there's a list

choose


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

Dezz'uu, I choose you!


----------



## Adriane (Dec 27, 2008)

oh good sir but how do you commence the multiplification? :(

statistics show that party A has unusual sexual preferences


----------



## nyuu (Dec 27, 2008)

statistics show mudkips are cute
it isn't mudkip either, however


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

is it NWT


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2008)

Mr. Game and Watch said:


> jag vinna tråden
> 
> PS: i've got a bike you can ride it if you'd like


I'd lend it to you but I borrowed it.


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

it ≤ NWT

oh hai Mudkip!


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

so Watershed i bought a Maiden hoodie discuss :D


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2008)

one of the five million people

(Like I can talk I have a Maiden t-shirt.)

Buy a t-shirt by an original band dammit.

Maiden is good but anyway.


----------



## Scizor (Dec 27, 2008)

>:ooooooooooooooooooooooooo!1!!!!!!!11!!!


----------



## Pook (Dec 27, 2008)

i lol'd


----------

